# Home Visit Needed In LakeLand,FL



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

If you know anyone that could help Virginia from Grateful Goldens Rescue....please contact her.


*Hey! Hope y'all are faring OK w/the tropical storm! 

Are you able to do a home visit for us? We've rec'd an application from a woman in Lakeland and of course don't have any of our own volunteers in that area.

Let me know if you can or if you know someone who can! And stay safe!!

Virginia Pearson
Grateful Goldens Rescue
Brunswick, GA*
*[email protected]*

Charlotte
*(MotherHen)*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up for the people around Lakeland FL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone know how to contact Jenna? Maybe she knows someone in that area.


----------

